# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Βρήκα πουλάκια στο φωταγωγό!

## Newone

Μόλις βρήκα δύο μικρά, προφανώς η φωλιά τους είναι κάπου μέσα στον φωταγωγό και έπεσαν.
Τι πουλιά είναι και πως μπορώ να τα βοηθήσω; Το να τα βάλω πίσω στη φωλιά είναι αδύνατο

Αυτή τη στιγμή τα έβαλα με μία θηλύκια και αυγό εκτός απο σπόρια μήπως τα ταίσει η μπορούν να φάνε μόνα τους


*προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω φώτο μα έχει κάποιο κόλλημα το imageshach, τα πουλιά έχουν ένα χαρακτηριστικό κίτρινο σαν χείλος εκεί που αρχίζει το ράμφος τους και πρέπει να είναι 20-25 ημερών


 κοινό σπουργίτι είναι απότι βλέπω;

----------


## jk21

Σπουργιτακια ειναι  και ειναι καπως μικροτερα απ οσο λες τουλαχιστον εβδομαδα 

Κανε αυτη την αυγοτροφη 



*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*με αυτα ομως τα υλικα 
*
4υγα
3 κουταλιες της σουπας σιμιγδαλι 
3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμένες νιφαδες βρώμης

( ή 6 ενα απο τα δυο )


250 ml γάλα  πληρες φρεσκο  
1κουταλια της σουπας λαδι 
1 κουταλια του γλυκου μέλι
*


πανευκολα  (στο βιντεο θα δεις τον τροπο ... τα υλικα αυτα που σου ειπα )





και δινε λιγο λιγο με μια οδοντογλυφιδα στο στομα 

Αν δεν την τρωνε , αραιωνε την με χλιαρο νερο και δινε με συρριγκα σαν χυλο

----------


## Newone

Δοκίμασα με αυγό λιωμένο αλλά δεν ανοίγει το στόμα με τίποτα και δείχνει φοβισμένο
Σκέφτομαι να τα βάλω σε ένα παλιό κλουβί με νερό λίγη τροφή στο πάτωμα και να τα αφήσω στη ταράτσα έξω απτο φωταγωγό μήπως παει η μάνα τους

----------


## Newone

οκ είδα να ταιζει η κανάρα!

και επίσης προσγειώθηκε στο μπαλκόνι η μάνα τους μάλλον! απορώ που τα άκουσε! τι σου είναι η φύση

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποια κανάρα;
Αφού ήρθε η μάνα τους, βάλε τα σε ένα άλλο κλουβάκι, και άσε να τα ταΐζει αυτή. Παρακολούθα για να βλέπεις τι γίνεται... αν ταΐζει, αν έρχεται συχνά...

----------


## Newone

Τη δεύτερη μέρα έβγαλα τη κανάρα και δυστηχώς το πρωι της τρίτης μέρας το ένα απτα δύο ήταν νεκρό

Το δεύτερο φαινόταν έτοιμο να πετάξει μόνο του και έτσι αργότερα όταν άκουσα σπουργίτια άνοιξα το πορτάκι και μετά απο λίγο που τσέκαρα είχε φύγει

----------

